# youtube upload problems with quicktime



## blu3pul5ar (Sep 17, 2011)

i can post any videos i want as long as its not from quicktime problem is i have i series am starting and i need to use quicktime for it. now i know that quicktime saves the audio and video in separate files so i cant upload directly from youtube because otherwise it wont have the audio. but quicktime has a export to youtube button i have used in the past that has worked but when i use it it will start the upload get about half way done and then zoom to the end and tell me processing estimated time remaining: 5 secs and then never changes now i promised youtube i would get the series to them yesterday but i couldn't so please get back as soon as you can  thanks in advance


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How long have you let it sit at the finishing stage?


----------



## macbth (Jun 6, 2011)

A work around
Drag the QT movie into iMovie and let iMovie upload to Youtube.


----------



## blu3pul5ar (Sep 17, 2011)

24 hours...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like it's a software bug or glitch. That or you are getting a timeout on a connection on the internet. As for loading up files manually, what do you mean that QT saves video and audio separately? I have never seen that.


----------



## blu3pul5ar (Sep 17, 2011)

well i can upload it directly from youtube but it doesnt have sound so i guess i was just guessing but now i recorded a hour long video and qt wouldnt save it leaving me with nothing to post anyway and i do not like it because i would love to post more videos


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM and free hard drive space do you have?


----------

